# triathlon/biking/running7swiming groups/clubs



## lukas

Hi,
I am moving to Cairo in November and searching for a triathlon club. Does anybody know one in Cairo. Alternatively, are there any biking/running/swimming clubs or groups on a high level?
Thanks for your help


----------



## lukas

Thanks for the answer. I can#t believe nobody is doing such sports in Cairo....I am still not sure where to luve Maadi, New Cairo any hints???Thx


----------



## Sonrisa

I guess I'll have to stick to english then .

It depends where you work and which school your children (if you have any) will be attending. 

Maadi, Zamalek, Rehab, Katameya...they are all nice areas to live. 

I live in Maadi, bcos my kids go to school here (lycee Francaise), so I can speak first hand about the area 

the pros are 1 nice expat community 2 Lots of convenience stores and entarteinment that caters for the expat community .
Cons: 1- Garbage piles everywhere (Maadi has a real rubbish collection issue) 2- Lead pollution in Maadi is a problem too. 3- More expensive than other areas. 

Good luck with your move.


----------



## aykalam

lukas said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to Cairo in November and searching for a triathlon club. Does anybody know one in Cairo. Alternatively, are there any biking/running/swimming clubs or groups on a high level?
> Thanks for your help


There is a cycling club in Maadi, Friday and Saturday early morning 7am, leaving from front gate of Cairo American College. 

Contact Us Cairo Cyclists Club


----------



## lukas

Thanks. I will join you. Is there anybody in Triathlon active? Do you know where I can find a good half-olympic pool on a day/session base?

thx


----------



## Helen Ellis

lukas said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to Cairo in November and searching for a triathlon club. Does anybody know one in Cairo. Alternatively, are there any biking/running/swimming clubs or groups on a high level?
> Thanks for your help


I would contact the other sports clubs, rugby etc and the Hash House Harriers, you will find athletes of all levels there.


----------



## lukas

thx. I looked up the hash house warriors and it sounds a bit like a non competitive running group. Do you know more about them?


----------



## Helen Ellis

lukas said:


> thx. I looked up the hash house warriors and it sounds a bit like a non competitive running group. Do you know more about them?


I used to run with them. It is very non competitive, but some serious runners used to go too, just because it was fun. they'd lead the way and find the trail, running miles in the wrong direction, we jog/walk behind. We'd run out in the fields or desert, leap canals, cross plank bridges etc. The run would usually last for around one hour.
I was thinking of it more as a stop gap activity, and a way to meet other serious runners who may have the contacts you need. It does involve beer drinking, bbq's and partying, or at least it used to. It also gives you multi national contacts that you may not otherwise meet. 
If you find there is no triathlon group, start one!


----------



## lukas

you are very right I will join them. Thx


----------



## Marilyn 22

lukas said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to Cairo in November and searching for a triathlon club. Does anybody know one in Cairo. Alternatively, are there any biking/running/swimming clubs or groups on a high level?
> Thanks for your help


Hi,
I just arrived in Maadi last week and I m lookiong for a group of runners who train more than once a week. I do half marathon and I would like to start the triathlon.
I'm already a member at maadi Club, they have a run track and two 50 meters pool, but I haven't met somebody yet to train with. Did you find a triathlon club or a runner group ?

Marilyn


----------



## lukas

Hi,
there no such tria club in Cairo. However, we are some triathletes training in Maadi and Zamalek. Biking starts Friady and Saturday at 7 o'clock from the CAC. On Saturday there is also a running group starting from CAC; however the running level is quite "limited". So it depends a bit on how fast you want to go. nevertheless its probably good to join them to better know the area.


----------



## Marilyn 22

lukas said:


> Hi,
> there no such tria club in Cairo. However, we are some triathletes training in Maadi and Zamalek. Biking starts Friady and Saturday at 7 o'clock from the CAC. On Saturday there is also a running group starting from CAC; however the running level is quite "limited". So it depends a bit on how fast you want to go. nevertheless its probably good to join them to better know the area.


Thank for your help ! What is the CAC exactly ? I m in contact with the maadi runners group, that I found on facebook. They run on friday morning apparently, but don't know about the "running level".
Thanks again


----------



## lukas

Hi, the CAC is the Cairo American College. It is located quite central in Maadi and is therefore a meeting point for runners and bikers to start from Maadi. The Maadi runners are organizing these runs on Friady and Saturady. It is definetly worthwhile going there and meeting people who will show you the best running paths. The level I would guess: The fastest would be 5min for 1k... Have Fun!


----------



## Marilyn 22

lukas said:


> Hi, the CAC is the Cairo American College. It is located quite central in Maadi and is therefore a meeting point for runners and bikers to start from Maadi. The Maadi runners are organizing these runs on Friady and Saturady. It is definetly worthwhile going there and meeting people who will show you the best running paths. The level I would guess: The fastest would be 5min for 1k... Have Fun!


Ok thanks ! I imagine, they start early morning also. It's nice to know and meet people anyway, so definitly I will consider this, even if it's maybe a little bit slow for me...


----------

